# Unable to Remote Desktop Connect New 2008 Server, need a hand!



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello good people! Trying to put together a new server, and making progress, but I am unable to remote into the new box. It is a Server 2008 Enterprise build. At one point I could, but not sure what happened. No idea what I need to do, never had this issue with 2K3.

The message I get is:

This Computer Cannot connect to the remote computer.

Try connecting again. If the problem continues, contact the owner of the remote computer or your network administrator.

Any help you guys can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Make sure you install Remote Desktop Connection v6 or higher on your PC.
Also, if you have enabled the higher security features (NLA) for 2008 RDP you need to configure some registry entries on PC to gain access:

https://support.soundenterprises.net/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=221


----------

